# well, it's back to the drawing board! a new beginning!



## heartsong (Jun 7, 2009)

my sales rep is moving to florida and it is unlikely that she will be selling my soaps for some time, at least until after the new year-if at all.

it's time to figure out a new game plan!  i would appreciate any thoughts or input you have on this line of reasoning.

MY BACKGROUND: 

i am a truck driver and i'm on the road 2-3 weeks at a stretch.  i'm usually home for 2-3 days.  i can easily make 20-25 #'s of soap while home, and once i get my packaging streamlined, should be able to cut and wrap that much, too.

i also live out in the country-about 15 niles to a small town and about 50 to a major city.

almost everone i've given a soap to has asked how can they get more? i have no answer for that and this is my major road block!

my husband, tho loving and supportive (he's partially disabled), can only be expected to do only limited duties regarding my business. the best that i can expect of him is to check the mail, fill an order and take it to the post office. i know he'll be incapable of going online to figure shipping rates, etc.  everything would have to be simplified-cut & dry for him.

both of us are computer illiterates-but he's worse.

one problem that i see is that while on the road i do not have daily internet access, except thru the house-with him at the computer.  about 1-3 times a week i have access to a computer net thru only certain truck stops. (like right now)

MY GOAL:

to get out of this truck in 3 years or less.  with the turbulent economy, and i believe it will get worse, i need my job right now, for the pay and the health insurance it provides.

it took almost 2 years, but we are now DEBT FREE!    (except for the usual monthly bills-mortgage, utilities, car insurance, etc)

we live simply, don't go out much, and save up and pay cash for anything that we need.  my mom used to say "use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without."  (my parents lived thru the "great depression")

since we're no longer paying off credit cards, i'm able to tuck money away each week towards my main objective-the farmer's markets, craft fairs and street festivals here in the south.  i want to be able to buy or build everything thing i could possibly need for set-up and travel, including a little covered trailer. AND HAVE ENOUGH CASH FOR ENTRY FEES, TRAVEL & ROAD EXPENSES!

most of my life i've had plenty of time, but little money or had some money and absoloutely no time!  :roll: 

my goal is to remain debt free and save $3,600 (saving $25 a week) and to already have an established customer base before i get out of my truck.

ESTABLISHING A NEW CUSTOMER BASE:

as a truck driver i run the lower 48 states.  i meet dozens of people each week. i've always given out my soaps when someone helps me out, or goes out of their way to be kind. (driving is a hard job on a good day! sometimes exhausting). there's a few places already that the gal's in the shipping office love my soap, and when i come in to load they place me as "next truck to load" instead of at the bottom of the list.  for me that saves so much time instead of having to wait, and is well worth a couple bars of soap! (time is money, especially when you only get paid for each mile driven!)

THESE ARE MY THOUGHTS:

1.  i still plan to give full sized bars away. (get them used to nice soap!)  i will include an info/order blank inside.

2.  i know if i can keep it simple, my husband can fill out an order and get it mailed.

3.  my customer's average annual income $25K-35K, so i have to keep my soaps reasonably priced so that including postage it doesn't end up costing $5.00+ a bar.  these are average working class families with kids, and a purchase from me would be a "small luxury".

4. i will make a quality bar of soap, but will have to use less expensive luxury oils.  buying in bulk and using less expensive packaging. i'm trying to target below $1 per bar.  i would like to keep the bars between $3.50-$4.00 (plus shipping)

well, what do you think?


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you tried to place your soaps in some of the truck stops? Preferably those closest to home. After all the guys forget and/or sometime run out of soap. And the woman are tired and bored so the shop around in these truck stops. I think it would be a great place.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 7, 2009)

*x*



			
				Dixie said:
			
		

> Have you tried to place your soaps in some of the truck stops? Preferably those closest to home. After all the guys forget and/or sometime run out of soap. And the woman are tired and bored so the shop around in these truck stops. I think it would be a great place.



great idea, but 2 problems: 

1. the major chains don't want to hassle with "side stuff".  they have a corporate buyer that issues and stocks all the chain fuel stops. a truckstop is an excercise in controlled kaos.  everyones trying to fuel n go!  

2. because of my schedule i can't service them even if they allowed it.    the paperwork would be a nightmare for my husband and the closest truckstop near my home is about 45 miles.

great idea tho, thanks for helping!


----------



## krissy (Jun 7, 2009)

what about doing something with the local high school? this is something my high school did, maybe they would work with you for something similar.

when i was a senior we had a program at school that we got credit for working in an office of some sort. we learned how to answer phones, do paper work, make sure stuff was delivered ect.  it was only for 3 or so hours after school everyday.  maybe the schools near you have a similar program. or post a help wanted add at the school. most schools will give credit towards graduation if the kids are doing some sort of preparation for work type of job. pay the worker in products.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2009)

Why not just get another sales rep? Is that expensive?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 7, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Why not just get another sales rep? Is that expensive?



actually, she was my former mail lady! she was someone i liked, knew and trusted. (and she knew every soul in the county!)  finding another who is honest, dependable and hard working is hard to find.

a professional sales rep works on comission and sells to stores at a wholesale price..  for what one would charge, i'd have to drastically cut my profit to almost $0.  i would have to get out of the truck and do full time-and even then it is a gamble.  i would also need to invest a tidy sum buying equipment for large production.

this may be a viable idea, once i do leave the truck.  great thought, thanks!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 7, 2009)

*x*



			
				krissy said:
			
		

> what about doing something with the local high school? this is something my high school did, maybe they would work with you for something similar.
> 
> when i was a senior we had a program at school that we got credit for working in an office of some sort. we learned how to answer phones, do paper work, make sure stuff was delivered ect.  it was only for 3 or so hours after school everyday.  maybe the schools near you have a similar program. or post a help wanted add at the school. most schools will give credit towards graduation if the kids are doing some sort of preparation for work type of job. pay the worker in products.



 :shock:  you know, i think you're on to something!  :shock: 

the high school kids are always doing fund-raisers for athletics, marching band uniforms, etc.  maybe i can work something out so they could make a $1 on each bar sold. everybody needs soap. and look at the return customer base i could pick up!!!!   

after summer break i'll get ahold of the school system and see if they'll work with me.  (i'm sure they have rules/reg's up the wazoo!)

we are finally getting an animal shelter in our area.  closest one is 40 miles away.  i thought i'd talk to them after they get settled. a "save a life" soap and they'd keep $1 per bar.

thanks, that was a great idea!


----------



## donniej (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't read all the responses so I hope mine is a duplicate of someone elses.  

If I were you I'd think about the following...

#1, you need to be on-line as much as possible.  Without a regular internet connection, some of the following will be very difficult.  An apple iphone will probably do most of what you need and would probably be the cheaper of the 2 options, but they're small and probably not great as a primary means of surfing.  I'm not sure their coverage is everything you need as well.  The ideal scenario would be a "netbook" style laptop and a Verizon wireless internet connection.  A netbook is a small, inexpensive laptop which is meant for internet access and word processing.  They start at about $200 new.  If you go this route then be sure to look for one that either has a Verizon card built in or one that will work with it.

Allow me to sidetrack for a moment to get more specific into "wireless" internet access.  The "wireless" you get at truck stops is technically reffered to as "802.11", this is the number of the protocol it uses.  This is a strictly short range protocol, typically good for a few hundred feet.  A netbook, iphone or "smart phone" should have this built in.  In order to have reliable internet access almost everywhere you go however, you also need something that can access it over the cell phone network.  Cell phone internet access comes in 2 varities, CDPD and 3G... you don't need to know much about these except that they both get you to the internet, that CDPD will work everywhere there is a cell phone signal but it's slow.  3G is getting more common every day and is almost as fast as the 802.11 you get at truck stops.  

After you have a reliable internet connection most of the time you can reach out to people all over.  I'd start on craigslist.  Make the soap, contact people in the cities you're headed to and try to get a distribution network going.  After you have a network, you can keep them up to date with your routes via email.  This would be a great way to sell to retailers or whole salers... or even enthusiasts who will sell your soap on commission at craft fairs, etc...

As for producing an inexpensive soap, you can also use your mobility and constant internet connection to find BioDiesel home brewers and collect there glycerin.  There are tons of it (literally) that can be had for free and you can make very good soap out of it for very cheap.  All you have to do is ask on the BioDiesel forums and pick it up.  If you go through Texas then you could also stop at AAA chemicals and pick up your lye and other oils.... and if you're headed to PA then you could bring me some   

If you think any of these are good ideas and would like further info on them, please let me know.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 7, 2009)

Monet I am really sorry to hear that your sales lady is moving away - what a bummer.  Do you know other people in your area that would be willing to sell your soap through home spa parties?  You could let her have some samples to take with her to demonstrate your products and then place the orders with your husband to fill while you are away?

I also like the idea of utilizing the school system for sales, perhaps incorporate the a few ideas and have the teens sell the product?

I have a laptop computer that I can take mobile and I bought an "air card plan" through my mobility provider to allow me internet access when I'm on the road.  That will become really important to me once I start accepting Visa via the internet at my kiosks.

You've received a lot of really good ideas here already so I'm hoping you'll be able to take them and turn them into something that will work for you.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 9, 2009)

*x*

thank you all, and donniej and lindy for so many great ideas! you've given me so many things to think about.

while i'm on the road i've started a new journal-jotting down ideas and info to help sharpen my focus and help me start setting some short term and long term goals.

it is really wonderful to be able to hear so many different points of view all along the same subject line!  tho we all walk our own paths, we're all headed in the same direction!   

will report back after i do some more research!

you guys are the best!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is an awesome idea , I was reading about this idea earlier and it seems to go over very well.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2009)

*x*

while my soaping is still in a "holding pattern", i decided to help a neighbor get into soaping.

we have the greatest neigbors you could ask for just down the road from us.  he works at NASA, huntsville and she runs a goat farm (ranch?).  for the past 4 years they have been working on the permits, automatic milking shed, cheese and processing rooms.  they've just passed all the health inspections and have just started marketing their line of goat cheeses.  omg! are they wonderful! some have herbs in them.

our hubbies are always working on eachother's stuff and she has sent cheese to us.  when i was at home on vacation i gave her a bunch of my goatsmilk soap.  she hasn't stopped raving about them so last week when i was home i called her to come over and make soap with me.  

she loved making it and begged me to help her get set up to make soap.  so we put our heads together and started coming up with a line of soaps she can market along with her milk and cheeses.

i'm really excited-we decided on just 3 soaps to start with-using only essential oils and maybe herbs from her garden-lavender, litsea cubeba and rosemary/mint.

next time i get home we're going to work on soap sleeves/packaging and a couple more batches of soap. i plan on sharing a lot of my extras.

i'm glad i have this opportunity to help her.  besides raising kids, milking and taking care of a gazillion goats, she also is a volunteer with the hospice.

just after my husbands 3rd back surgery we had a vicious windstorm that uprooted 4 large pine trees in our front yard blocking our driveway.  the very next morning he was out there with his 3 older sons limbing and cutting up our trees.  he spent the whole weekend clearing up the mess!  and he almost got angry when my husband offered to pay him for all his efforts and lost weekend!

if you go to their house, you can't leave until you've eatten-if it's not meal time, you're going home with a sack full of fresh garden veggies and fruit!

she is from a small village in the ukraine.  she says she was raised that "no one leaves hungry or empty-handed, not even strangers!"

i feel so lucky to be "gifted" with such nice people!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 8, 2009)

How wonderful! You sound more like sisters than neighbors.   

 Have fun soaping together.

Jude


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2009)

They sound like wonderful people Monet, and kudos to you for sharing your talent with her.  Have you also tried combining the lavender and litsea?  They smell awesome together!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Monet , I love the fact that you are helping your neighbor out . The Karma will come back to you tenfold . Bless your heart .

Kitn


----------

